#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Singapore Forum >  >  Restaurants in Singapore? (Great food, service, etc)

## esthertim

Anyone knows any good restaurants in Singapore that provide delicious food, services, etc?

----------


## nidhogg

> Anyone knows any good restaurants in Singapore that provide delicious food, services, etc?


Jesus.  Singapore is one of the best, most varied food places in the world.  You can get fantastic food ranging from a couple of dollars bowl of noodles to a 5,000 dollar a head meal.

Try looking around here:


Makansutra Forums ? Index page

----------


## Loy Toy

I have always had a great Indian Curry in the basement food court under The Orchard Tower on Orchard Road.

----------


## kingwilly

Good beer and satays in any of the hawker markets.

----------


## Cujo

I'm guessing the OP will be back soon with a recommendation of his own.

----------


## nidhogg

> I have always had a great Indian Curry in the basement food court under The Orchard Tower on Orchard Road.


Dhal and buckwheat chapatis sunday morning down near desker, duck rice at south buona vista (right at the bottom), Nasi padang on river valley road (the place Mahathir used to eat), seafood at geylang, chilly crab and stingray at newton, carrot cake, roti john, oyster omelettes, Laksa (!!), Char Kway teow, rotis and curry, the absolutely best curry anywhere in Singapore at the Samy's on dempsy road, beating out the Serangoon road places, nasi goring sambal blachan at a place on the 5th floor of Scotts...the list is endless.

----------


## StephanieGodfrey

Anybody knows where I can find the famous Hainanese chicken rice?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Hainan would be a good bet.

----------


## nidhogg

> Anybody knows where I can find the famous Hainanese chicken rice?


The 5 Best Chicken Rice in Singapore | TheBestSingapore.com

Chatterbox in the Mandarin Orchard Hotel was always considered one of the best.

----------

